# Hyper/Stubborn, advice?



## Sweet Girl

How many hours of aerobic activity is he getting? Does he get it every single day? Also, do you have a consistent schedule?

Those are the things I would focus on, starting with schedule. Dogs like habit and consistency and regularity. It makes them feel secure. Doing things in a predictable order. If you don;t already do this, I'd start. From the time you get up, to what time he eats, when he goes out, the words you say. Take him to the park to run at the same time every day - twice a day for minimum an hour each time. 

Do you do training classes with him? That is also good for focus and it is good brain exercise, which can be very tiring. And you can do training practice throughout the week between classes.


----------



## StEt0417

He gets about 2-3 hours of exercise a day. The exercise is short several times a day. Should i make them longer and less? We have a routine with him as well. He knows when its bed time, when its time to wake up and what happens in between then. He's not in training classes. We had a trainer come to our home to help us and we have just kept up with the training after that.


----------



## puddles everywhere

You have a dog trainers dream! Join a good competition obedience group and learn how to focus all that energy vs trying to contain it. 

Once you master the basics you have the options of continuing with the obedience or agility or field work. Lots of activities but your pup MUST have a job. The dog may mellow a little as he matures but don't expect a good working dog to ever be a couch potato. A tired puppy will be the only time your dog is content. 

At age 4 my last golden had 3 obedience titles and still knocked over the grand kids. She was the energizer bunny on drugs! She was more fun (once we refocused all that energy) and learning was a series of games we played. Such a treat!!


----------



## solinvictus

"I constantly have to tell him to go lay down. He will but a few minutes later is back up for some action." This makes me think he does not know what you want. If you ask a dog to down stay he should stay there until released. (this is much harder for them than just doing a down and getting back up) Getting into good obedience classes will teach you how to teach him. Using the word stubborn puts us in the mindset that the dog isn't cooperating when usually the dog is confused but doesn't have all the information to comply correctly. Just like us we don't work well if we aren't paid well. Are you reinforcing him for the good behaviors with something he thinks is awesome or something you think is awesome? Two to three hours of exercise a day, what exactly are you doing? Some dogs need to be trained to settle, you could use a mat and train him to settle in the evenings as you watch tv and relax yourself. Having a very smart, energetic dog can sometimes make us rush our training and expect more of them when we may have jumped ahead a little to soon in our training. It really sounds like you are on the right track you just need to make minor adjustments here and there and a quality trainer will pick up on those and guide you to get where you want to be faster vs you struggling and it taking longer. Going to school vs an in home trainer will help you to learn to work with him with distractions vs no distractions at home.


----------



## StEt0417

He does know because when I tell him to go lay down he does it. He will not lay down unless I tell him rather he will pace around the house, follow me and just stand there. He is very active and doesn't like to stay put. He has a stubborn personality so training him is a challenge, he does listen to the commands. He is the type of dog that needs something to do like a job.


----------



## StEt0417

puddles everywhere said:


> You have a dog trainers dream! Join a good competition obedience group and learn how to focus all that energy vs trying to contain it.
> 
> Once you master the basics you have the options of continuing with the obedience or agility or field work. Lots of activities but your pup MUST have a job. The dog may mellow a little as he matures but don't expect a good working dog to ever be a couch potato. A tired puppy will be the only time your dog is content.
> 
> At age 4 my last golden had 3 obedience titles and still knocked over the grand kids. She was the energizer bunny on drugs! She was more fun (once we refocused all that energy) and learning was a series of games we played. Such a treat!!


 You are right he is more of a working type of dog. He is the type that needs to have a "job". Any suggestions? 
He LOVES to play fetch and run!! He will fetch for 30 minutes sometimes longer. When we fetch and see him run we always say he would be great for duck hunting. Your right I need to learn to focus his energy, Im just not sure exactly how other than what we are already doing with the walks, fetching.


----------



## Wicky

I would think that you want to teach your dog a settle command rather than do a down or does 'lay down' mean go to bed or a specific place? Maybe you could teach him to find something so as to give him a job in the house?

Edited to add... when I said settle command I have no verbal command but if I ignore her she should go away and relax. Just in case you are interested her are some instructions on training it.
http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Relax_on_a_mat.pdf


----------



## puddles everywhere

Find an obedience group and start with Novice training. I also spend lots of time telling my dogs how wonderful they are when they are doing nothing. Anytime they are sleeping quietly or chewing on a toy I snuggle and love on them. 
Teaching a behavior you want is easier than trying to remove or contain a behavior you don't. Find a class and search some videos to find some tricks to teach them.


----------



## aesthetic

I don't count walks as exercise for my 2 year old, even though he is way less energy than your boy is. Walks just don't tire him out. They warm him up pretty well though ha. If the 2-3 hours of his exercise is taken up mostly by walking, I don't think he's getting as much exercise as you think he is.


----------



## puddles everywhere

He's not being stubborn ... you are asking him to do a behavior he isn't capable of giving you. 

Take classes, you can't send him to "go lay down" and expect him to stay there forever. What you have taught him it's ok to get up. You need to learn the 2nd part of the down command, the release. 

Obedience classes are not for the dog, they are for you. This guy is trying desperately to get you involved and you just want to send him to his room... which to him is punishment. Sign up for some really good obedience classes and let them teach you. Training will drain more energy than a walk but you have to learn how to do it correctly.

Please learn how to train him, he's trying to get your attention and wanting to please you. His constant pacing is pent up energy, his constant bugging you is wanting to engage and learn something.. I wish you understood how special this is.


----------



## Eclipse

You might want to look into agility training or field training as possible outlets. Going to trials is fun too if you get hooked in either venue.


----------



## gdgli

StEt0417 said:


> You are right he is more of a working type of dog. He is the type that needs to have a "job". Any suggestions?
> He LOVES to play fetch and run!! He will fetch for 30 minutes sometimes longer. When we fetch and see him run we always say he would be great for duck hunting. Your right I need to learn to focus his energy, Im just not sure exactly how other than what we are already doing with the walks, fetching.


He needs a job. Train him for duck hunting.


----------



## Summertime15

I have a 2.5-yr-old boy who is very similar to yours. Like you, I had previous Goldens who were more biddable and quick to settle. And for this guy, neighborhood walks or bumpers in the backyard are, as you say, just a warmup. The thing that seems to help the most is mental exercise. He does best when I can take him to several classes a week, drop-in competition obedience or Rally. He always crashes after we come home, much more so than if we just do some familiar boring exercise around home. So maybe you could find a class that you both enjoy, like Rally or agility or nosework or dock diving etc.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

You have been given some great suggestions above. I agree that it sounds like your pup isn't hyper, nor stubborn...what you have is a high energy GR.

My bridge girl Yaichi was laid back and more of a couch potato girl. 2 walks in the neighbourhood would be more than enough for her along with some play in the yard, swimming in the pool etc. 

Boy did I get shock when Brisby joined the family!!! She was/is like the energizer bunny with no off switch, although she has mellowed a little now ( she just turned 5)

I do/would walk/hike with her off leash for 2.5 hours a day, let her swim at the creek, lake, pool in the warmer months and she would maybe settle for about an hour afterward and then be ready to go again...rarely slept in the daytime. After the 2.5 hour hikes, I often would have to walk her another 1 - 2 miles later in the day to burn off more energy, play fetch, tug etc.

In addition to what has been suggested above, swimming burns a lot of energy. Do you live in an area where you have access to water to allow your boy to swim and retrieve? 

If your boy is good with other dogs, perhaps finding a compatible playmate where you can allow them to run and play would be another way to burn off some of that energy.

As stated above, burning off physical energy is one aspect, however it is also important to burn some of that mental energy. Playing "find it" is a simple thing you can do at home and in your yard. Get some high value or loved smelly treats, hide a bunch around your home/yard and allow your boy to smell when in a "sit/stay" and then give the command "find it" and release. You can do this with treats, a kong, a chewy etc. You can also alter this game by playing "find me/mom/dad" ....hide in your house, yard, park ( if you dog is off leash reliable) and then call "find me"...of course reward/praise when your pup finds you. Brisby has loved these games and we still play them, especially on rainy bad weather days when we can't do as much outdoors. 

It sounds like you have an incredible pup...perhaps more high maintenance than you are used to with your previous GRs, however finding things that you can do together to drain some of that energy will be paid back in spades with the special bond you will develop with your boy.

Looking forward to hearing about your journey


----------



## Sweet Girl

I would definitely do longer outings - minimum one hour each time, including 20-40 minutes of fetch or playing with other dogs or swimming. The pacing around you mention suggests to me that he has lots of pent-up energy. 

I'd also sign up for classes. You both need more training (no offence!) :smile2: In all seriousness, they are great for learning by dogs and their people, and are good for learning focus, and working on specific issues.


----------



## Wenderwoman

Does he have anything to chew on? My dogs can sit for a good 1/2 or more just chewing on a Benebone.


----------



## StEt0417

Yaichi's Mom said:


> You have been given some great suggestions above. I agree that it sounds like your pup isn't hyper, nor stubborn...what you have is a high energy GR.
> 
> My bridge girl Yaichi was laid back and more of a couch potato girl. 2 walks in the neighbourhood would be more than enough for her along with some play in the yard, swimming in the pool etc.
> 
> Boy did I get shock when Brisby joined the family!!! She was/is like the energizer bunny with no off switch, although she has mellowed a little now ( she just turned 5)
> 
> I do/would walk/hike with her off leash for 2.5 hours a day, let her swim at the creek, lake, pool in the warmer months and she would maybe settle for about an hour afterward and then be ready to go again...rarely slept in the daytime. After the 2.5 hour hikes, I often would have to walk her another 1 - 2 miles later in the day to burn off more energy, play fetch, tug etc.
> 
> In addition to what has been suggested above, swimming burns a lot of energy. Do you live in an area where you have access to water to allow your boy to swim and retrieve?
> 
> If your boy is good with other dogs, perhaps finding a compatible playmate where you can allow them to run and play would be another way to burn off some of that energy.
> 
> As stated above, burning off physical energy is one aspect, however it is also important to burn some of that mental energy. Playing "find it" is a simple thing you can do at home and in your yard. Get some high value or loved smelly treats, hide a bunch around your home/yard and allow your boy to smell when in a "sit/stay" and then give the command "find it" and release. You can do this with treats, a kong, a chewy etc. You can also alter this game by playing "find me/mom/dad" ....hide in your house, yard, park ( if you dog is off leash reliable) and then call "find me"...of course reward/praise when your pup finds you. Brisby has loved these games and we still play them, especially on rainy bad weather days when we can't do as much outdoors.
> 
> It sounds like you have an incredible pup...perhaps more high maintenance than you are used to with your previous GRs, however finding things that you can do together to drain some of that energy will be paid back in spades with the special bond you will develop with your boy.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your journey


 Thanks for your advice, I will definitely try some of your suggestions. Your right he is high energy, maybe hyper and stubborn weren't the best of word choices. Like people all dogs have their own personalities. Our last golden was so easy to train and mellow that I did not expect or was prepared for the amount of energy he has. He is a sweet boy and always so excited! Thanks again!


----------



## StEt0417

Wenderwoman said:


> Does he have anything to chew on? My dogs can sit for a good 1/2 or more just chewing on a Benebone.


Yes, he loves bones. He has toys but the only thing he is really interested in is his bones and balls.


----------



## Ffcmm

How about some brain teaser type toys to get him focused? Brain Teasing Toys For Dogs Who Are Too Smart For Their Own Good - BarkPost


----------

